# Mandar un circuito creado en orcad a word o pdf



## Alberth (Ago 20, 2008)

hola que tal, alguien sabe o tiene algun a idea de como exportar un circuito que previamente diseñe en orcad pasarlo a word, esto es para no imprimirlo directamente en orcad, obviamente no puedo ocupar el "imprimir pantalla" o algo asi, pues las dimensiones de las pistas y holes son indispensables. alguien sabe como pasarlo a word o pdf sin que se alteren las dimensiones?

saludos


----------



## mabauti (Ago 20, 2008)

en pdf puedes usar el programa doPDF


----------



## diego_z (Ago 28, 2008)

descargate la impresora virtual novapp y los pasas a pdf


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 10, 2008)

usa el microsoft office document image writer que trae el office 2003 o 2007 luego copias la imagen y la pegas en word


----------

